# Very funny joke....



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

...in my opinion. Well it's probably not that funny, but I thought you guys might find it funny given the amount of time we spend discussing psychotherapy.

Q: How many shrinks does it take to change a light bulb? 
A: One, but the bulb has to want to change.

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

Axel19 said:


> ...in my opinion. Well it's probably not that funny, but I thought you guys might find it funny given the amount of time we spend discussing psychotherapy.
> 
> Q: How many shrinks does it take to change a light bulb?
> A: One, but the bulb has to want to change.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mwah mwah mwaaaaah


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Definitely a 5 smilies

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Made a smile cross my lips.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

brilliant :lol:


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

**** Two thumbs up


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I luv it!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

How many emo kids does it take to change a lightbulb????

Answer: none, they all go to the corner of the room and cry about it.


----------

